# Can't get Canon Accounting Manager to work with PRO-1000 printer



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 5, 2017)

I was really excited about having the ability to see exactly how much prints cost, but I cannot get the Canon accounting software to work with my printer. I'm using OSX Sierra and connecting to the printer through my wifi router. When I try to connect to the printer through the accounting manager, it searches for printers, (oddly) finds two PRO-1000 printers, one that shows the IP address, and one that shows the MAC address. I've tried adding either one of them to the software, but it takes a really long time to try to "acquire information" from the printer, seems kinda like it works, but then it just won't add the printer.

I've also tried connecting directly to the printer through wifi (not going through the wifi router.) I tried turning the computer and printer off and on. Still can't get accounting manager to work. Printer is at the latest firmware, and I just downloaded the accounting software from Canon's site. What's the deal!? I have no problem actually using the printer to print things. :-\


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Kit Lens Jockey. 
Have you tried connecting directly via USB if that is a connection option? I have had numerous printers on Windows (various versions) that won't do certain things unless connected directly, then when it has worked once remove the USB lead and it all still works. ???
Printers are my least favourite device to connect and get working, the drivers always seem to be broken in one way or another plus if you take 10 of the same printer, pc and os whilst 2 will work like a charm, there seems to be at least 5 different modes of failure to work out of the box for the other 8!  

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah, that's probably my next thing to try. I guess I just have more faith in this thing to be able to work the way I expect it to since every part of it has been so flawless up until this. Hopefully it would not require a USB connection at all times though, because that would be a real hassle.


----------



## Raptors (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Kit Lens Jockey,

I just recently purchased the Canon Pro 1000...awesome printer...and I do use the Canon Accounting Manager. I'm using OSX El Capitan and connecting to the printer via USB, not sure if that makes a difference. Here is a link to the Online Manual, Accounting Manager Guide that I found useful.

http://ugp01.c-ij.com/ij/webmanual/AccountingManager/M/1.0/EN/ACM/Top.html

Hope this helps

Sue


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, I tried connecting the printer through USB. It seems like the Accounting manager now works... As long as the printer is connected through USB. :

The problem is, even if you initially register the printer in the accounting program through USB, as far as that program is concerned, the printer is connected through USB, so the program will not work if you then start using the printer through WiFi. As far as the accounting program is concerned, it is a totally different printer when you're connecting to it through a different connection method.

Sigh, Canon, you _almost_ made a printer that works perfectly... Almost! :-\

Still love the printer, but I guess that they had to sacrifice something to the printer gods, because clearly it's a physical impossibility to make a printer that works flawlessly.


----------



## LDS (Mar 10, 2017)

Just to be sure - are you running the latest firmware?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 10, 2017)

Yep, the printer updated itself as soon as I turned it on for the first time a few weeks ago.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2017)

I use the Accounting Manager on a network attached Pro-2000. It is very sensitive to 'new' addresses when it is switched off and subsequently restarted, I forget what I did to get it dialed in and am away for r the ne t ten days. 

I'd be very surprised if it couldn't work on the 1000 via network connection, that is when it is most useful.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, consider yourself surprised then. I simply can't get the printer to register in the accounting program over a network connection. It seems to find it when I search for it, but it just won't add it to the list. When I try to, the little progress bar that says "acquiring printer information" comes up and just hangs there for a few minutes. Sometimes it does finally appear on the list of printers that can be added, but its status says that it's not communicating, and it won't let me register a printer that "isn't communicating." Still prints fine from Photoshop though.

i'll probably have to call Canon to try to figure it out.


----------



## LDS (Mar 10, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Yep, the printer updated itself as soon as I turned it on for the first time a few weeks ago.



OK. Which software are you using? That delivered on the CD inside the box, or did you get the latest available from Canon?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 10, 2017)

Never touched the CD from the box, just downloaded all drivers and software from Canon's site. :-\


----------



## LDS (Mar 10, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Never touched the CD from the box, just downloaded all drivers and software from Canon's site. :-\



Good. Can you reach the web UI of the printer via wifi?

See http://ugp01.c-ij.com/ij/webmanual/Manual/All/PRO-1000%20series/EN/AFG/afg_remoteui_0101.html


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 11, 2017)

Yep, that works fine. The accounting manager... Still not so much. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## LDS (Mar 12, 2017)

It looks to be a communication problem, but it looks also to be very specific to your setup. My steps were to rule out, common, simple reasons.

BTW, when it looks for and shows found printers, it shows twice lines for each printer, one with the IPv4 address, one with the IPv6 address (not the MAC), if IPv6 is enabled.

What starts with "fe80::" is an IPv6 local address (part of it is computed using the MAC to ensure uniqueness though). Then the Accounting Manager register the device MAC address to identify the printer even if the address changes (although Canon advise to set a fixed one).

You may try to disable IPv6 - if you're not using it, and see if it helps. The best way to understand what is happening is to capture the traffic between the printer and PC, and see what really happens, just it's quite technical stuff.


----------



## Raptors (Mar 12, 2017)

Here is a link to troubleshooting. Examples: cannot find printer on network, cannot find printer while using wireless LAN.
http://ugp01.c-ij.com/ij/webmanual/ErrorCode/PRO-1000%20series/EN/ERR/err_top.html 

Sue


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks, but nothing on that troubleshooting link deals with the problem I'm having. I can find the printer fine on the network, it just won't register in the accounting manager.

Anyway, I called Canon over the weekend. Most of their technical people that could help with this are not in the office on weekends, but they said they'd get back to me to try to help resolve the issue.

I tried disabling IPv6, no resolution of the problem, but the accounting manager does only find one listing for the printer when searching for printers now.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 13, 2017)

I deleted the printer from the list, switched it off then turned it back on and 'reconnected' via the accounting software. The printer maintains the records so nothing is lost but that seemed to kickstart the process. The accounting manager recognises the specific printer via its serial number too so when I get IPv4 and IPv6 addresses they both have the same serial number.

To be sure it took some 'encouragement' to get it working and I forget the specific windows and clicks and won't be back until next week, but it included the 'add new printer' dialog box. When I get back I will assign it a fixed address to see if it runs smoother like that.

P.S. While the software might/or might not be accurate for the specific prints coming out of it, it makes no allowance for service ink use and cancelled/failed part prints don't register from an ink or paper use either.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 13, 2017)

I've given it as much encouragement as a I can, short of physically cheering on the printer as I try to connect to it.

I get to the add printer dialog box, it finds the printer, I try to add it, it hangs on the "acquiring printer information" progress window for a few minutes. Sometimes this is indefinite, sometimes it does seem to "acquire the information." But even in that case, when the printer shows up on the list of possible printers I might add to the accounting program, it says it can't communicate with the printer, and I can't add a printer I can't communicate with.

Any info you have would be helpful though, thanks. Hopefully I will get it sorted out with Canon's help soon.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 17, 2017)

Did not hear back from Canon, called them again, went through a few things with the tech support guy, mainly just uninstalling and reinstalling the printer and accounting manager. Still no dice.  They said they'd look into it more and get back to me, but it might be the fault of the driver, which is made by Apple, so they kind of blamed it on Apple.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 20, 2017)

Ok I am home and just got around to firing up the printer that has been dormant for a few weeks.

Even though it had the same IP address it wouldn't account for the test print. Here is how I reconnected it.

Filerinter:Manage Printer. In that 'Printer Management' box select the printers that are there and press 'Unregister'. Go to 'Add Printer' button, the printer will come up with one or two addresses, I chose the IPv6 address and added it. Then on the 'Printer Management' box select 'OK'. You should now have one printer in that box, when you press OK if you don't have a password for the printer it will tell you that, I ignore it.

Then just press the 'Update the information shown' button, the circle arrow thing in the top left. I just did all that and it accounted for my new test print. 

I assume all the unnecessary steps are because I shut down my LAN while I was away but I will assign the printer a fixed IP as suggested and presume that will get ride of my need to reregister it occasionally.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 8, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey, did you ever get it working?

I have now exported my tabulations to .csv's and imported them to a spreadsheet giving a pretty good breakdown of printing costs, as distinct from actual running costs!


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Nope, I basically stumped Canon's tech support people, and they never called me back with an answer. :-\ If I'm that concerned about it, I will probably just plug in through USB when I want to print, as my primary computer is a laptop.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 9, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Nope, I basically stumped Canon's tech support people, and they never called me back with an answer. :-\ If I'm that concerned about it, I will probably just plug in through USB when I want to print, as my primary computer is a laptop.



I doubt you stumped them they just didn't call you back, which is pretty standard.

Did you follow the steps I use to connect via network? It is a useful piece of software to have though you do need to export to .csv when you have a price change on any of the unit costs as it doesn't memorize the previous jobs and recalculates all jobs in history to the new unit prices.


----------



## mmphotos (Dec 8, 2017)

Found this site looking for a solution to the same problem. It would find my printer in the accounting software but could not add it because it said there was communication problem. I tried just about everything on here to get it to work. I replaced the USB cable and it started working like it was supposed. Just thought i would pass along what fixed it for me in case anyone else comes across this thread looking for a fix


----------

